# Becoming a EMT



## Souris (May 21, 2021)

Can I become a EMT with a bad hand?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2021)

Souris said:


> Can I become a EMT with a bad hand?


Possibly, if you can pass the motor skills and depending on the amount of disability in your hand.


----------



## Souris (May 21, 2021)

It’s of a assist hand I hand lift easy but the hand I can grab things as long as it’s not big solo cup it it only half filled and I can hold a pencil but don’t ask me to write I can only do x


----------



## Rano Pano (May 21, 2021)

I didn’t understand your response besides you can’t write. Do you have enough dexterity/strength to help move, lift, or restrain people? If so I would lean towards you’d be able to make it work.


----------



## Souris (May 21, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> I didn’t understand your response besides you can’t write. Do you have enough dexterity/strength to help move, lift, or restrain people? If so I would lean towards you’d be able to make it work.


Yes I can do everything u do just takes a lil longer to learn to


----------



## Rano Pano (May 21, 2021)

Souris said:


> Yes I can do everything u do just takes a lil longer to learn to


I’m sorry.
I thought you just posted how you can’t write or lift a large half filled cup. This led me to believe there were in fact limitations to your assist hand.
I’m not sure why your posting at this point if you have no limitations with it.
Take care


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2021)

Rano Pano said:


> I’m sorry.
> I thought you just posted how you can’t write or lift a large half filled cup. This led me to believe there were in fact limitations to your assist hand.
> I’m not sure why your posting at this point if you have no limitations with it.
> Take care


I was confused too.

@Souris your best bet is going to check with your doctor and your state EMS agency.  They're the ones with the final say on if you can become an EMT.


----------



## Kevinf (May 23, 2021)

Souris said:


> Can I become a EMT with a bad hand?


Straight flush or better only.


----------



## Emily Starton (May 25, 2021)

Souris said:


> Yes I can do everything u do just takes a lil longer to learn to


Where the willingness is great, the difficulties cannot be great. God speed!


----------

